# AR Upper



## Ebremer (Jan 25, 2017)

Complete AR upper with bolt carrier group chambered in .223 wylde. 24" stainless bull barrel with free float handgaurd. In near perfect condition with only a few hundred rounds shot through. Holds around 3/4" groups at 100yds with factory ammo and my imperfect skills. Located in Utica, OH. $300 obo
























Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

Pm sent


----------

